# Taliban Should Kill U.S. Soldier If He Deserted



## Kevin_Kennedy (Jul 20, 2009)

> Pfc. Bowe Bergdahl, the U.S. soldier who has been captured by the Taliban and appears in a video released this weekend by his captors, went missing from his base in eastern Afghanistan on June 30. The circumstances of his capture are still unknown. ABC News reports, Defense officials said it appeared he somehow left his base in Paktika Province at night, likely accompanied by several Afghan soldiers. On July 6, the Taliban claimed that a drunken American soldier had come out of his garrison and was captured by them.
> 
> On Fox News yesterday, guest Ralph Peters, a retired Army Lt. Col., urged against leaping to conclusions. I was to stress first of all that we must wait until all of the facts are in until we make a final judgment, Peters said, but quickly added, He is an apparent deserter, he is collaborating with the enemy, and we know that this private is a liar. Peters then suggested that if Bergdahl is a deserter, the Taliban should kill him:



Think Progress » Fox News Guest Ralph Peters Suggests Taliban Should Kill U.S. Soldier If He Deserted

Unbelievable.


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Jul 20, 2009)

I would like to have a personal conversation with this Ralph Peters.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 20, 2009)

I heard that he lagged behind his detail and was nabbed.


----------



## Modbert (Jul 20, 2009)

> Michelle Malkin applauds Peters tough words.



Oh Fox News and Michelle Malkin.


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Jul 20, 2009)

Robert_Santurri said:


> > Michelle Malkin applauds Peters tough words.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Fox News and Michelle Malkin.



Michelle Malkin is a Nazi that should be anal raped by a rabid goat.


----------



## elvis (Jul 20, 2009)

gee I wonder what Hannity says.


----------



## Modbert (Jul 20, 2009)

CrimsonWhite said:


> Michelle Malkin is a Nazi that should be anal raped by a rabid goat.



Man, she spoke out in favor of Japanese American Internment in order to support her BS theory about being tough on the Arabs today. However, if it was her ass that might be risked thrown into an internment camp, you can bet she'd change her mind pretty quickly.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 20, 2009)

who can clue me in?

if the soldier left blabla bla military speak that I dont know..

if.. calm down, if this soldier actually "deserted", what would be his punishment if he was "reclaimed".


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Jul 20, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> gee I wonder what Hannity says.



I hope the same goat gets him while he is beng waterboarded.


----------



## elvis (Jul 20, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> who can clue me in?
> 
> if the soldier left blabla bla military speak that I dont know..
> 
> if.. calm down, if this soldier actually "deserted", what would be his punishment if he was "reclaimed".



imprisonment, i think.


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Jul 20, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> who can clue me in?
> 
> if the soldier left blabla bla military speak that I dont know..
> 
> if.. calm down, if this soldier actually "deserted", what would be his punishment if he was "reclaimed".



Incarceration at Ft. Leavenworth.


----------



## elvis (Jul 20, 2009)

CrimsonWhite said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > who can clue me in?
> ...



for how long?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 20, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > who can clue me in?
> ...



is  there precedence?

it sounds rational to me, but i cant remember soldiers of any nation being captured and then released, and then imprisoned again.

apart from soviet russian soldiers in wwII they had it baaaaaaad


----------



## elvis (Jul 20, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



typically they survive the prison sentence.


----------



## Modbert (Jul 20, 2009)

CrimsonWhite said:


> I hope the same goat gets him while he is beng waterboarded.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ao1yH4rwDQ]YouTube - Waterboarding is torture anyway you spin it[/ame]


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Jul 20, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> CrimsonWhite said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



Depends. The UCMJ allows for the death penalty for deserters n a tme of war, but it is always reduced these days. I believe the wording is or such other punishment that a court martial may direct. It is Article 85 of the UCMJ.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 20, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



huh?

do we have a misunderstanding?

for a soviet russian soldier to survive the imprisonment in germany, the release after armistice, and then the subsequent imprisonment in soviet russian prisons can not be typical.


----------



## elvis (Jul 20, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



yes we have a misunderstanding..   
an american soldier put in an american military prison typically survives the sentence.


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Jul 20, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



There is no precedent. In the off chance that this man is found to have deserted, he would probably be given a general discharge on hs return home.


----------



## xsited1 (Jul 21, 2009)

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> Fox News Guest Ralph Peters Suggests Taliban Should Kill U.S. Soldier If He Deserted
> 
> Unbelievable.



He wouldn't have deserted if Obama hadn't sent him over there.  CURSE YOU OBAMA!


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 21, 2009)

CrimsonWhite said:


> Robert_Santurri said:
> 
> 
> > > Michelle Malkin applauds Peters tough words.
> ...



As long as the goat is wearing protection!!!!!


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 21, 2009)

No matter the reason this Soldier was nabbed, no matter the circumstances behind why he lagged behind, this Soldier is our own, and no one should assume anything except that he should be rescued from the barbarians that teach their own children from an early age to behead live things.

And may I remind people that they behead from front to back for brutality 

Anyone that thinks that he should be "taken care of" by the Taliban is a barbarian in my book.

Would anyone say this about a dog on the street, that happened onto some sadistic person who likes to kill dogs???

For shame for shame


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 21, 2009)

If this guy is a traitor...IF he was meeting with the enemy, then yeah, that's a dangerous path and I don't see why we would risk the lives of people who are loyal to save him.

But the source of this is iffy...I haven't heard anything other than what is cited on this thread that this is the case.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 21, 2009)

And I'm always suspicious of chopped up quotes.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 21, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> If this guy is a traitor...IF he was meeting with the enemy, then yeah, that's a dangerous path and I don't see why we would risk the lives of people who are loyal to save him.
> 
> But the source of this is iffy...I haven't heard anything other than what is cited on this thread that this is the case.


 
There is zero proof that he was meeting with the enemy


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 21, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> And I'm always suspicious of chopped up quotes.


 

So am I.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 21, 2009)

You know this how?


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 21, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> You know this how?


 

What? That there is no proof that he has was "meeting" with the enemy?

Because I have seen none yet. Proof is something you are able to substantiate, Is is not?

Besides I am not here to argue, what he did, or did not do. I am here to argue the fashion that the Taliban murders and uses those beheadings to propagandize


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 21, 2009)

But just because YOU haven't seen it doesn't mean it doesn't exist. Like I said, I've heard that he was lagging behind a detail..and also that he left base on his own.

We don't know what happened.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 21, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> But just because YOU haven't seen it doesn't mean it doesn't exist. Like I said, I've heard that he was lagging behind a detail..and also that he left base on his own.
> 
> We don't know what happened.


 
Exactly.

But, does that mean that he should be left to be beheaded? Does it? 

I am sure you have seen a Taliban style beheading right?

Damn the Taliban, Damn Obama


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 21, 2009)

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> > Pfc. Bowe Bergdahl, the U.S. soldier who has been captured by the Taliban and appears in a video released this weekend by his captors, went missing from his base in eastern Afghanistan on June 30. The circumstances of his capture are still unknown. ABC News reports, Defense officials said it appeared he somehow left his base in Paktika Province at night, likely accompanied by several Afghan soldiers. On July 6, the Taliban claimed that a drunken American soldier had come out of his garrison and was captured by them.
> >
> > On Fox News yesterday, guest Ralph Peters, a retired Army Lt. Col., urged against leaping to conclusions. I was to stress first of all that we must wait until all of the facts are in until we make a final judgment, Peters said, but quickly added, He is an apparent deserter, he is collaborating with the enemy, and we know that this private is a liar. Peters then suggested that if Bergdahl is a deserter, the Taliban should kill him:
> 
> ...



You believe that he deserted?  Think about the American people's desire to continue these two wars if good soldiers are being kidnapped and tortured. 

Nah, he didn't desert.  It just won't solicit the same public outcry if they behead a deserter so the military made that up.  Pretty smart of them, huh?  They don't want public sentiment towards the war to go negative so they squash any bad news.  

Remember they made shit up about Jessica Lynch and they lied about how Tillman died?  

The mission is to continue spending $10 billion a month in taxpayer dollars on war for profit.

You probably can't believe your own government would do such a thing, huh?  

Yea, I'm the conspiracy theorist.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 21, 2009)

No, it doesn't. But what I'm saying is your comment that there's no proof he deserted is incorrect. The truth is, we don't know.

And again, I have a problem with risking the lives of special ops for traitors.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 21, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> No, it doesn't. But what I'm saying is your comment that there's no proof he deserted is incorrect. The truth is, we don't know.
> 
> And again, I have a problem with risking the lives of special ops for traitors.



See why they are telling us he's a deserter?  Perfect example.  Allie doesn't want to waste one minute on that expendable collateral damage.  If you support/value the troops, you go get that guy and bring him back.  

That's why they don't tell us the truth.  So easy to fool fools.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Jul 21, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> If this guy is a traitor...IF he was meeting with the enemy, then yeah, that's a dangerous path and I don't see why we would risk the lives of people who are loyal to save him.
> 
> But the source of this is iffy...I haven't heard anything other than what is cited on this thread that this is the case.



They provided a video as well.

[youtube]AL9P6W9vt6E[/youtube]


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Jul 21, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> > > Pfc. Bowe Bergdahl, the U.S. soldier who has been captured by the Taliban and appears in a video released this weekend by his captors, went missing from his base in eastern Afghanistan on June 30. The circumstances of his capture are still unknown. ABC News reports, Defense officials said it appeared he somehow left his base in Paktika Province at night, likely accompanied by several Afghan soldiers. On July 6, the Taliban claimed that a drunken American soldier had come out of his garrison and was captured by them.
> ...



I don't care if he deserted or not.  Nobody should be calling for the Taliban to kill the man.


----------



## Diuretic (Jul 21, 2009)

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> I don't care if he deserted or not.  Nobody should be calling for the Taliban to kill the man.



If someone had a fascist mindset then they would say that.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 21, 2009)

Diuretic said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> > I don't care if he deserted or not.  Nobody should be calling for the Taliban to kill the man.
> ...



Learn what the word means before you use it in a sentence.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Jul 21, 2009)

Diuretic said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> > I don't care if he deserted or not.  Nobody should be calling for the Taliban to kill the man.
> ...



They would say what I said, or they would be calling for the Taliban to kill the soldier?


----------



## Diuretic (Jul 21, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin_Kennedy said:
> ...



I know what it means, I chose it deliberately, I meant "fascist", not a right-wing pundit.


----------

